# neuer branch in SVN mit Eclipse



## Generic1 (13. Apr 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen neuen Branch im SVN machen mittels Eclipse, will aber im trunk oder grundsätzlich im SVN nichts verhauen.
Was ich bis jetzt gemacht habe ist, ich habe den trunk ausgecheckt und hab die Projekte jetzt im Eclipse workspace.
Könnte vielleicht jemand kurz erklären, wie ich einen dann einen branche im SVN machen kann.
lg


----------



## tfa (13. Apr 2011)

Dafür gibt es die Funktion Team->Branch.
Oder du gehst in die "SVN Repository"-View legst im BRANCH ein neues Verzeichnis an und kopierst das, was gebrancht werden soll, einfach per Copy-Paste da rein.


----------



## Generic1 (13. Apr 2011)

Ich bin jetzt in den SVN View gegangen und hab einen Branch angelegt, interessanterweise hat er mir dann alle anderen Branches in meinen neuen Branch kopiert.
Ich habe eher erwartet, dass der Branch leer wäre, wenn ich diesen neu anlege?
Wie kann ich eigentlich das, was im trunk ist, in meinen neuen branch kopieren (lassen)?
lg


----------



## maki (13. Apr 2011)

Hä?

"Leerer" Branch?
Sowas gibt es doch nicht...


----------



## gman (13. Apr 2011)

> alle anderen Branches



Wo kommen die denn her?



> Ich habe eher erwartet, dass der Branch leer wäre, wenn ich diesen neu anlege?
> Passt das so oder wie kann ich ein leere Branch- Datei anlegen?



Die übliche SVN-Verzeichnisstruktur ist ja: trunk/branches/tags Wie gesagt sind das Verzeichnisse.
Wenn schon Branches vorhanden sind tauchen die natürlich alle in dem branches-Ordner auf. Wenn
du einen neuen Branch anlegen willst, geht das so wie tfa schon gesagt hat. Wenn du die Funktion
von Eclipse benutzt kopiert es dir auch nur dein Projektordner in den branches-Ordner.

Konnte ich dir damit etwas weiterhelfen? Suche vielleicht auch mal nach "svn redbook", das ist ein
PDF worin die Arbeit mit SVN recht gut beschrieben wird auch branching und Repository-Layouts.


----------



## kama (13. Apr 2011)

Hallo,



tfa hat gesagt.:


> Oder du gehst in die "SVN Repository"-View legst im BRANCH ein neues Verzeichnis an und kopierst das, was gebrancht werden soll, einfach per Copy-Paste da rein.


Um gottes willen nein! Das ist dann kein Branch....

Ein Branch wird in SVN per svn copy erzeugt bzw. wie bisher beschrieben mit Team -> Branch/Tag ...

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## tfa (13. Apr 2011)

kama hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Um gottes willen nein! Das ist dann kein Branch....
> ...


Sag ich doch! Copy aus Trunk, Paste in Branch.


----------

